# 2020 Mako 284 CC offshore w/ twin 350 Verado BLOWOUT SALE!



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

ðŸš¨ðŸš¨HUGE YEAR END BLOW OUT CLEARANCE SALEðŸš¨ðŸš¨
SAVE THOUSANDS UPON THOUSANDS WITHOUT WAITING FOR A BOAT SHOW!!! 
2020 MAKO 284 CC powered by dual 350hp Mercury Verados with Joystick Piloting and with a 228-gallon fuel capacity, it's got the range and speed to get you out farther and keep you out longer. 
Sitting on a triple axle aluminum trailer for short trips or long hauls, it is ready to go anytime! WAS $183,995 NOW $159,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Give us a call or message us for pricing today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

